
Compiling an Arduino firmware written in JavaScript from your Android or Apple phone - seraum
http://blog.seraum.com/compiling-an-arduino-firmware-written-in-javascript-from-your-android-or-apple-smartphone-with-termux
======
barbierosey
I read the article : what is termux ?

~~~
seraum
It's an Android terminal emulator [https://termux.com/](https://termux.com/)

